# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  دور المحامي في مرحلتي التحقيق و الإحالة

## أم خطاب

دور المحامي في مرحلتي التحقيق و الإحالة
اولاً: في مرحلة التحقيق:
إن قاضي التحقيق هو القاضي الذي يقع على عاتقه جمع الأدلة في القضايا المعروضة أمامه، كما أن التحقيق بمفهومة القانوني والتطبيقي هو أكثر الأعمال القضائية أهمية حيث أن القاضي وأثناء قيامه بهذا الدور يستجمع وبصورة أولية خاصتي (الاستقلالية و المبادرة) اللتين يتمسك بهما كل من يتوق لتحمل مسؤولياته وتحقيق أهدافه ومن هنا نجد أن المشرع السوري قد أولى قاضي التحقيق صلاحيات واسعة وصارمة بهدف تطبيق القانون والمحافظة على السلامة العامة وصون حقوق الأفراد ويعتبر دور قاضي التحقيق أساسي في المجال الجزائي فهو حجر الزاوية الذي يرتكز عليه كشف الحقائق ومعرفة الفاعلين ودوافعهم ويسعى دوماً إلى إتمام مهمته على أفضل وجه لكي يحيل أمام القضاء ملفاً مستكمل الجوانب وجاهزاً للحكم والإدانة وإيقاع القصاص بالمجرمين.
وتتجسد وظيفة قاضي التحقيق الأساسية في إجراء التحقيق الابتدائي بهدف جمع الأدلة عن الجرم المرتكب والكشف عن فاعليه وكل من المشتركين والمحرضين والمتدخلين وتوقيفهم إذا ما اقتضت الضرورة واتخاذ القرار على ضوء نتيجة التحقيق أما بالظن على الفاعل أو بمنع المحاكمة أو الإحالة في حالات خاصة كما سنبينه لاحقاً.
والتحقيق الابتدائي الذي يقوم به قاضي التحقيق يختلف عن التحقيق الأولي الذي يقوم به رجال الضابطة العدلية في أقسام الشرطة وتحت إشراف النيابة العامة.
ويعتمد قاضي التحقيق في قراره الظني على الدلائل والشبهات التي تجعل أمر ارتكاب المدعى عليه للجرم محتملاً إلا أن قاضي الحكم يجب أن يستند في حكمه بالإدانة على أدلة قاطعة.
ويضع قاضي التحقيق يده على الدعوى في الحالات التالية:
1- حالة الجرم المشهود.
2- عندما تدعي النيابة العامة على شخص ما أمامه.
3- عندما يتقدم المتضرر من جرم جزائي بادعاء مباشر أمامه ويتخذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي.
وهناك حالتين يمكن إضافتها إلى الحالات الثلاث السابقة:
1- بالإحالة من إحدى غرف تعيين المرجع.
2- نتيجة نقل الدعوى إليه من قاضي سابق حفاظاً على الأمن أو للارتياب المشروع.
آ- حالة الجرم المشهود:
الأصل أن قاضي التحقيق لا يباشر تحقيقاً قبل أن تدعي أمامه النيابة العامة (استناداً إلى ضبط أو شكوى أو إخبار). أو قبل استطلاع رأي النيابة في حال كون الادعاء قدم إليه من المتضرر بشكل مباشر ويتخذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي إلا أن حالة الجريمة المشهودة وهو الجرم الذي- يشاهد حال ارتكابه- أو نهاية ارتكابه- أو الذي يقبض على مرتكبه بناء على صراخ الناس- أو يضبط معه أدلة ترجح أنه الفاعل وذلك خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة من وقوع الجرم. 
وفي حالة الجرم المشهود هذه ينتقل قاضي التحقيق متى علم بالأمر وكان الجرم قد حصل ضمن نطاق صلاحياته إلى مكان وقوعه مباشرة ويبدأ بإجراءات التحقيق دون أن ينتظر رأي النيابة أو ورود ادعاء له ولا يترتب عليه سوى إعلام النيابة فقط وهو عندما ينتقل إلى موقع الجرم يصحب معه كاتب ضبطه أو من يستنيب لهذا الأمر شخص آخر، كما له أن يستحضر الطبيب الشرعي إذا كانت الأمور واضحة ولا تحتاج إلى نقل وتشريح وفتح الأعضاء واستخراج مقاذيف وهذا يحدث غالباً في حوادث السير.
ب- ادعاء النيابة العامة:
يلجأ المتضرر بشكوى إلى النيابة العامة حيث تم الاعتداء أو وقع الجرم أو في موطن المدعى عليه فتقوم النيابة بدراسة الشكوى ومدى توافر عناصرها الجرمية وعندها تحرك الدعوى العامة وتحيل الشكوى مع الادعاء إلى قاضي التحقيق وهذا الإجراء ملزمة به النيابة العامة فيما إذا كانت الواقعة تشكل جرماً جزائياً.
إذا كان الجرم جنحي الوصف فالأصل بأن يحال إلى محاكم الصلح أو البداية ما لم يكن الجرم يتسم بالغموض وعدم معرفة الفاعلين والمشتركين.
ج- حالة الادعاء المباشر أمام قاضي التحقيق من قبل المتضرر واتخاذه صفة الادعاء الشخصي:
للمتضرر من جرم حق تقديم شكوى مباشرة إلى قاضي التحقيق المختص متخذ من نفسه صفة الادعاء الشخصي مطالباً بحقوقه الشخصية الناجمة عن الجرم.
إلا أن هذه الشكوى المباشرة لا تحول دون إحالة الشكوى من قبل قاضي التحقيق إلى النيابة طالباً إليها الإطلاع وإبداء الرأي.
- وضع اليد عن طريق تعيين المرجع:
إذا وقع تنازع على الاختصاص سلبياً أم إيجابياً بين قاضيي تحقيق تابعين لمركزين أو مدينتين فان محكمة النقض باعتبارها محكمة اختصاص تعيين المرجع وتصدر قرارها بإلزام احدهما بالقضية وقرارها لا يقبل الاعتراض.
- ورود القضية عن طريق نقل الدعوى:
قد يحصل رؤية القضية أمام قاضي التحقيق الذي وقع الجرم في منطقته ويحصل فعل أو توتر ينذر بالاضطراب أو التربص ببعض المطلوبين مما يخل بالأمن ويعرقل سلامة التحقيق عندها تقرر محكمة النقض نقل الدعوى إلى قاضي تحقيق آخر في مكان آخر.

دور المحامي في جلسات التحقيق:
لا يحضر مع المتداعين في الاستجواب إلا محام واحد وهذا الإجراء متعارف عليه للاختصار ومنعاً لإطالة التحقيق وتعقيده.
وحضور المحامي لا يخوله الإجابة أو الرد عن موكله ولا يملك سوى الاعتراض على سؤال غير واضح أو غامض أو حال سهو القاضي عن تدوين جملة أو عبارة أو معلومة تتعلق بالقضية. والمحامي لا يملك توجيه السؤال لموكله إلا عن طريق القاضي وهذا الأخير يطرحه بدوره ويتم تدوين كل الإجابات والأسئلة والملاحظات خطياً من قبل كاتب الضبط.
للمحامي أن يقدم ما شاء من الأوراق والمذكرات واللوائح الموضحة والوثائق المؤيدة، وله الحق في طلب إجراء المقابلة بين أطراف القضية أو طلب المعاينة الطبية أو الاعتراض عليها وتشكيل لجنة طبية وله الحق في طلب إجراء الكشف الحسي على الأماكن أو المباني أو التثبت من أوصاف أمور تتعلق بمسرح الجريمة أو الحادث.
لا يحق للمحامي حضور سماع الشهود الذين ينفرد سماعهم بشكل سري قاضي التحقيق إلا أن للمحامي الحق في أن يسمي شهوداً لتأييد دفوعه ووجهة نظره عن موكله بعد أن يقدم طلباً يتضمن أسماء الشهود وعناوينهم ويوضح الأمور التي سيشهد عليها وتقع عليها الشهادة وهذا شرط أساسي.
ويمارس القاضي في سبيل الوصول للحقيقة صلاحيات التفتيش وإجراء الخبرات وجلب المستندات والوثائق ومخاطبة الجهات للتزويد ببيانات ومؤيدات ذلك كما له أن ينيب أي قاضي تحقيق آخر في أي منطقة في سوريا لسماع شاهد أو القيامبإجراء ضروري للتحقيق.
يحظر على قاضي التحقيق اللجوء إلى الخديعة أو التهديد أو الإيحاء لانتزاع إقرار أو التأثير على إرادة الأفراد أو ترك التحقيق لأحد عناصر الضابطة العدلية لانتزاع إقرار من المتهم أو إكراهه وما شابه ذلك.
يملك قاضي التحقيق صلاحية دعوى أو إحضار أي مشتبه به أو شخص ورد أسمه أثناء التحقيق بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ولا ينتظر أن تحرك النيابة العامة الدعوى بحقه أو تأذن له فهو سيد القضية في سبيل الوصول إلى الحقيقة.
من واجب المحامي أن يكون ملماً بكافة جوانب القضية القائمة لدى قاضي التحقيق ومن حقه الحصول على صورة عن أوراق القضية للإطلاع والدراسة ما عدا محاضر الشهود المستمعين أمام قاضي التحقيق نظراً لسريتها إلا أن عدم وجودها لا يشكل عقبه في طريق المحامي الحريص والساهر على مصلحة موكله والذي يتحرى الطرق والوسائل الكفيلة لتحقيق تلك الغاية.
على المحامي أن يكون عوناً للعدالة فيتفقد سير القضية لدى قاضي التحقيق ويعرض المساعدة في جلب الشهود أو إيضاح العناوين أو التذكير بموعد المعاينات الطبية والمساهمة في إجرائها لا التهرب وعرقلة التحقيق.
للمحامي الحق في تقديم طلب إخلاء السبيل لموكله الموقوف وأن يكرر ذلك ويشرح مرتكزات ومبررات التخلية. وفي حال رد الطلب له الحق في استئناف القرار خلال أربع وعشرون ساعة إلى قاضي الإحالة في مركز دائرة التحقيق وأن يورد في استئنافه أوجه الحق والإيجابيات ويسلط الضوء على مبررات التخلية وتوافرها والدلالة إليها.
يجب على المحامي أن لا يهمل أي وثيقة أو تقرير طبي أو بيان في الإضبارة مهما صغرت قيمته فالحقيقة دائماً تكون مختبئة بين السطور ويمكن اكتشافها من شذرات متفرقة يضع المحامي يده عليها لتكون مرتكزاً وانطلاقاً في دفوعه ولوائحه.
يجب على المحامي التحلي بالصبر والمثابرة ولا يسيطر عليه الإحباط فالمهمة أحياناً تكون شاقة وتجعله يتعرض لصلف وتذمر الموكلين وعنت وبرودة قضاة التحقيق.
عقب انتهاء التحقيق يرفع ملف القضية إلى النيابة العامة لإبداء المطالبة بالأساس وهذه المطالبة غير ملزمة لقاضي التحقيق وقد حدد المشرع أن إبداء المطالبة يتم خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تسليم النائب العام ملف القضية وعادة ما ينضم سجل للاستلام والتسليم ودورنا كمحامين مراقبة هذه الناحية فإذا انقضت المهلة ولم تصدر النيابة مطالبتها جاز للمحامي المراجعة والاستفسار عن ذلك وحال ورود المطالبة بالأساس واكتمال التحقيق بالقضية يشرع قاضي التحقيق بكتابة قراره وهو إما يقرر:
1- منع محاكمة المدعى عليه – حال كون القضية خالية من الأدلة أو أن الأدلة غير كافية بحق المدعى عليه.
2- الظن على المدعى عليه وإحالته أمام القاضي (صلح – بداية) إذا كان الفعل جنحة.
3- إيداع القضية إلى قاضي الإحالة متى كان الفعل جنائي الوصف.
إن سلطة الاتهام بالقضايا الجنائية محصورة بقاضي الإحالة ولا يملك قاضي التحقيق استصدار قرار باتهام المدعى عليه مباشرة إلا إذا كان بوصفه قاضي تحقيق اقتصادي أو مولجاً بقضايا التهريب.
- يصدر قاضي التحقيق مذكرة دعوى تنفذ عن طريق المحضرين.
- يصدر مذكرة إحضار في حال التخلف عن الحضور بمذكرة الدعوى أو الفرار وتنفذ عن طريق الشرطة ويتم الاستجواب خلال 24 ساعة من وقت وضعه بالنظارة وفي حال انقضاء هذه المدة ولم يتم استجوابه فيتوجب على رئيس النظارة أن ينبه القاضي ويذكره فإن تعذر ذلك قاده إلى النائب العام وعرض وضعه ليصار إلى اتخاذ اللازم وإطلاق سراحه وإذا لم يتم ذلك وبقي هذا الشخص بالنظارة أكثر من 24 ساعة اعتبر حجز حريته تعسفياً ومخالف للقانون ويشكل جرم حجز حرية معاقب عليه وفق أحكام القانون.
- يصدر مذكرة توقيف متى رأى أن سلامة التحقيق تستوجب ذلك وأن الفعل خطير وثمة خوف من فرار المدعى عليه وتواريه وهي أما تكون وجاهية عند استجواب المدعى عليه وأما أن تكون غيابية إذا كان المدعى عليه متوارياً عن الأنظار أو فاراً وهذا الإجراء خطير للغاية ويمس حرية الأفراد ولا يجوز إصدارها بالحالات التالية:
1- إذا كان المدعى عليه تابع لدولة أجنبية ويتمتع بالحصانة الدبلوماسية.
2- إذا كان الجرم غير معاقب عليه بالحبس.
3- إذا كان المدعى عليه قاصراً لم يتم الثانية عشرة.
إذا قرر قاضي التحقيق إخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه وجب تبليغ المدعي الشخصي أو وكيله القانوني ولهما الحق في الاعتراض عن طريق تقديم استئناف خلال أربع وعشرون ساعة من التبليغ إلى قاضي الإحالة وللنيابة الحق في استئناف هذا القرار.
ويحق لقاضي التحقيق توقيف المدعى عليه المخلى سبيله مجدداً متى تبين له أن ثمة أسباب جديدة توجب التوقيف.

ثانياً: دور المحامي إمام قاضي الإحالة:
دور المحامي في هذه المرحلة يجب أن يكون سريعاً وموجهاً نظراً لأن المدة التي تبقى فيها القضية منظورة في دائرة قاضي الإحالة قصيرة ويجب على المحامي أن يغتنم الفرصة بعد حسم القضية من قبل قاضي التحقيق بالقيام بالإطلاع عليها في ديوان الإحالة واستدراك ما كان ينقصه من معلومات عنها خاصة أقوال الشهود التي كانت محجوبة عنه لسرية التحقيق والتأكد من بعض الوثائق والأدلة الأخرى ليجعلها في لائحة دفوعه التي يقدمها إلى قاضي الإحالة وله أن يطلب من قاضي الإحالة القيام ببعض الإجراءات كالمعاينات أو الخبرة أو المقابلة أو سماع شهود جدد وإتمام النواقص والثغرات في القضية.
ولا يوجد مانع من توضيح بعض النقاط أو المطالب بعد تقديمها خطياً بعرض شفهي ومناقشة قاضي الإحالة في أخطاء ونواقص مرحلة التحقيق لما في ذلك من أهمية ودور في إيضاح بعض الجوانب الغامضة التي سهى عنها قاضي التحقيق وبعد أن ينتهي قاضي الإحالة من أعماله في استكمال إجراءات التحقيق والنواقص بالملف القائم أمامه يصل إلى خاتمة المطاف لإصدار قراره النهائي ويكون كالأتي:
1- تصديق قرار قاضي التحقيق.
2- فسخ قرار قاضي التحقيق.
وهو يملك نفس صلاحيات قاضي التحقيق فهو يستطيع أن يقرر منع المحاكمة أو الظن بالجنح أو اتهام المدعى عليه في حال كون الفعل جناية.
وفي حال وجود عدة مدعى عليهم بعضهم أضناء والبعض متهمين فأنه يحيل الملف بكاملة إلى محكمة الجنايات لأن الجنح تتلازم مع الأفعال الجنائية ويحاكم الجميع أمام محكمة الجنايات.
قرارات قاضي الإحالة قابلة للطعن بطريق النقض إلى الغرفة الجزائية بمحكمة النقض الناظرة بقرارات قاضي الإحالة ومهلة الطعن ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ التبليغ والجهة التي تملك حق الطعن هي النيابة العامة والمتهم.
يستحسن عدم اللجوء إلى الطعن ما لم يكن هناك مرتكزات هامة وأسباب قوية خاصة إذا كان الموكل المتهم موقوفاً لأن الطعن يشكل أطالة في أمد التوقيف للموكل ويفضل اكتساب الوقت في عرض الأمر للمحكمة طالما أن الموكل موقوفاً.





منقول as

----------

